# R33 GTR wanted 50K budget for the right car!



## Hamid_90 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi I am after a R33 GTR up to £50k budget for the right car. Has to be clean and maintained, also service history. 

I’m a private buyer I won’t waste anyone’s time, if your thinking of selling or might want to sell for the right price just send me a private message with vehicle pictures and spec.

I have been searching long and hard for one getting impatient now


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi 

I have a very nice example for sale.


----------

